# Planning a trip to England....



## bdurstta (Apr 19, 2018)

1.  What is the best time to visit England? (planning for 2020)
2.  What is the best marriott hotel in England to stay at? 
3.  We are also intereted in Scotland and France for a few days each.  Any suggestions where to stay?


----------



## Jimster (Apr 19, 2018)

Unless you want many worthless replies, you need to clarify your post.  First, the best time depends on what you want to do.  Personally i prefer shoulder season when the lines are shorter and the heat is less.  Also you don’t want to visit France in August- the place is closed! LOl. Actually, what really happens in August is the French take their holidays so some things may not be available.

Second, are you asking about Marriott hotels in London?   If not, where are you planning to go? Third, if you are going to Scotland, again what do you want to see?  That will determine where you should stay.  In short, try to limit your request.   While these countries are not the biggest, what you are asking is akin to saying where should I stay in California.


----------



## bdurstta (Apr 19, 2018)

You are right, of course!  
1.  Thinking of a marirot travel package...airfair and week hotel in London.  Which hotel in London should we pick?  We want to walk around, see a play, see Buckingham Palace,...normal tourist things.
2.  Scotland...would like to see a castle or two.    And the countryside.
3.  France...we understand about "holiday" and that is a good reminder!

If you ever come to California...let me know...I can truly help you out there!  

I need to start brushing up on my geography!


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 20, 2018)

We purchased an Oyster card before arriving in London,  it included a preloaded amount, very easy to “top up”.  We enjoyed riding the buses to sightsee, try the front seats on the upper deck.  There are also hop on/off buses that are a good way to get oriented the first day.  

We did not care for riding the tube, very crowded during rush hour and you miss all the sights.

Sorry cant help with hotel, we booked a flat near Tower Bridge on Homeaway (airbnb).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 20, 2018)

1. Anytime although I go to London every Oct.

2. No clue as I use Hilton or a flat rental

3. Edinburgh is my favorite in Scotland and if you’re there during the Tattoo in the Castle, it’s fabulous. Paris is ok and when I’m with family or friends, I suggest a day trip via Eurostar from London if they want to visit. That is enough for me, since I vastly prefer London but YMMV.

I always use busses in London but just use my iPhone instead of an Oyster Card these days. Works just like an Oyster Card now for the bus and tube.

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2018)

We found London a little cool in November. (light jacket weather).
Can't help on Marriotts, but we use a killer hotel on Buckingham Palace Rd. if you run out of possibilities.
Love Edinburgh as well, but really Scotland is just tailor made for exploring. The 'natives' are friendly and (sort of) speak English.
We start off every trip to a new city- especially after an overnight flight- with a lap of the place on a hop-on-hop-off bus to get the lay of the land, and you can get off at an attraction or two, and it will keep you up for most of the day to help reset your body clocks.

Jim


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 20, 2018)

Regarding the best Marriott hotel for London, I highly recommend St. Ermin's Hotel (part of the Autograph Collection) in the West End. There's a tube stop right around the corner, and it's in very close proximity to Westminster Cathedral, Buckingham Palace, 10 Downing Street, and the Churchill War Rooms, among many other attractions.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 20, 2018)

There are so many things to do in all of those places it is difficult to know where to start.  First, I’d look at the sticky at the top of the page on free things to do.  Second, I would investigate the heritage pass and several others that are offered to see which ones fit your desires.  I’d also try to delineate what it is you want to see.

Third, I’d consider writing to get free tickets for the “Ceremony of the Keys” which needs to be done in advance.  It is night time trip through the Tower of London.  Fourth, I’d investigate and get tickets on line for stage shows playing in London when you are there.  For this, consider using one of the concierge services with Visa or Mastercard if you have a signature card or even consult the concierge in the hotel when you get there but by then it may be difficult to get exactly what you want.  Fifth, I’d look into tour companies that will take you outside the city to places like Stonehenge.  Personally, I would first take one of the trains and then hookup with the tour companies rather than trying to get something right out of London. We took the train to Bath and then took the Rick Steves recommended tour which was excellent.  I would get Rick Steves book on England and Scotland. Sixth, I’d get familiar with the various train stations in London and learn where trains from a specific station go to.  There is so much more ie. Albert and Victoria museum is great. Churchill war bunkers (shown in the movie Dunkirk), several Harry Potter sights and tours.  Don’t forget shopping at Herrads-even if you buy nothing it is a sight onto itself.  What about the British Museum?   It is awesome.  There’s always the London Wheel.  How about Stratford on Avon?  So much to do, so little time.

Scotland is also terrific.  I’d stay in Edinburg.  There is a nice starwood hotel in sight of the castle.  The Sterling area is the William Wallace Tower and so much more.

Are you going to the D-Day beaches in Normandy?  In Paris, again get familiar with the train stations and their destinations.  Obviously, I wouldn’t rent a car- you don’t need it.  Of course you will get advise from others who couldn’t read a timetable if they tried that you do.  In London proper, a car is totally worthless.  If you sent most Americans to the moon, I think the first words out of their mouth would be “Where can I rent a car”.  Between the trains and the tours it is easy to access everything.  Paris is another 5 paragraphs.  This should give you a start.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 21, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> We found London a little cool in November. (light jacket weather)
> Jim



In 2015, we arrived in London on October 31 for a six night stay....three in the Cotswolds and 3 in London.  It was dreary, wet and cold the whole time we were there. We were pretty miserable. Last year we spent a week in London in July and it was quite pleasant...just too many people! This year we will go in August and September.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 21, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Last year we spent a week in London in July and it was quite pleasant...just too many people! This year we will go in August



If you go before school resumes, you will have plenty of company-lots of people and long lines.  I would rather go in shoulder season-October or late April or May.  The weather is always unpredictable but i’d rather be cold than swelter in long lines.  The long lines keep you from doing as many events and even when you get in the crowds can be bad.

Last time I went it was late April.  The weather was gorgeous.  The warmest weather in 2 years.  Visibility was terrific.  Yet even so I couldn’t get into a special exhibit at the British Museum because it was sold out.

80 or 90 degrees in London with their humidity is no treat.  Really, I think anytime in London is a grab bag.  I prefer to take my chances with shoulder season.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 21, 2018)

We'll be going to London in a few weeks only cause I got a timeshare trade in Dublin in mid-May   Made reservations at St. Ermin's too via a Marriott travel package when it was still a cat 8 hotel.  Now it's a cat 9!  So best to wait for Marriott-Starwood new hotel levels come August.  The other cat 8 hotel I was considering was the Marriott Kensington. The other conveniently located Marriott hotels were all cat 9s.

I also pre-ordered Oyster cards which arrived exactly as expected.  One travel book said they could be bought at vending machines at Tube stops.  Per book, the debit riding charge tops out at 6.6 pounds/day, less than the cost of a Day Travel card...we'll see.

Once you've got your flights, assuming using Heathrow airport, you can buy inexpensive tickets for Heathrow Express to London Paddington station for only about 11-24 pounds RT (depending upon day of week).  Has to be purchased more than 90 days in advance.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 21, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an inexpensive and hopefully conveniently located SIM card seller in London or Heathrow?  I found one online called SimLocal who is at the airport. Do the airport convenient stores sell SIMs?  Still cheaper, than paying Verizon $10/day/smart phone   (we have  non-smart unlocked phones as travel alternates)


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 21, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Can anyone recommend an inexpensive and hopefully conveniently located SIM card seller in London or Heathrow?  I found one online called SimLocal who is at the airport. Do the airport convenient stores sell SIMs?  Still cheaper, than paying Verizon $10/day/smart phone   (we have  non-smart unlocked phones as travel alternates)



I purchase a EE card at WH Smith, right across from baggage claim.  Easy to pop in a cheap android phone I got on Amazon.  Easy to “top up” at any of their locations, everywhere like 7/11s.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 21, 2018)

SIM Cards are everywhere in London. I sometimes expect to see a SIM Vending machine in the Loo next to the cheap cologne and “other” things

Carphone Warehouse has the biggest selection in my experience.

I also use Skype and WiFi calling/texting on my iPhone (ATT)

Cheers


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks SmithOp and x3Skier !


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 22, 2018)

If you have T-Mobile, check to see if you have coverage in the UK.  We did without special cards, etc.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 22, 2018)

Timeshare Von said:


> If you have T-Mobile, check to see if you have coverage in the UK.  We did without special cards, etc.



Is that without roaming charges? My ATT works just about everywhere but the price can be prohibitive or reasonable depending on plan and/or location.

It’s why I use ATT WiFi or Skype overseas.

Cheers


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 22, 2018)

bdurstta said:


> 1.  What is the best time to visit England? (planning for 2020)
> 2.  What is the best marriott hotel in England to stay at?
> 3.  We are also intereted in Scotland and France for a few days each.  Any suggestions where to stay?



The only suggestion I can offer is to find the time to take in a match at Arsenal or Tottenham if your schedule allows.  English Football is an experience.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 23, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> Is that without roaming charges? My ATT works just about everywhere but the price can be prohibitive or reasonable depending on plan and/or location.
> 
> It’s why I use ATT WiFi or Skype overseas.
> 
> Cheers



There were no roaming charges . . . free texting & Internet access (mostly 2G in Scotland) . . . and 20 cents/minute for phone calling (in or out).


----------



## Conan (Apr 23, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> Is that without roaming charges? My ATT works just about everywhere but the price can be prohibitive or reasonable depending on plan and/or location.
> 
> It’s why I use ATT WiFi or Skype overseas.
> 
> Cheers



ATT has a new roaming day pass program that works well for short stays - - sign up in advance and you'll be charged $10 for each day you use your phone abroad. On days you use it you'll have the same plan you have at home in the U.S. - - data, text, calls, etc.
No charge for any day you don't use it. Keep it in airplane mode on those days as insurance against accidentally incurring a charge--you can still safely use wifi if available.
https://www.att.com/offers/international-plans/day-pass.html


----------



## Bunk (Apr 23, 2018)

Jimster said:


> If you go before school resumes, you will have plenty of company-lots of people and long lines.



When does school resume in the UK.  Does school resume by the end of August/beginning of September?


----------



## lscott (Apr 23, 2018)

We have been to London 3 or 4 times in late April-early May and weather always fine. Once in October a bit cold and rainy. Probably not the same every year.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 23, 2018)

Conan said:


> ATT has a new roaming day pass program that works well for short stays - - sign up in advance and you'll be charged $10 for each day you use your phone abroad. On days you use it you'll have the same plan you have at home in the U.S. - - data, text, calls, etc.
> No charge for any day you don't use it. Keep it in airplane mode on those days as insurance against accidentally incurring a charge--you can still safely use wifi if available.
> https://www.att.com/offers/international-plans/day-pass.html



Thanks I think I’ll stick with WiFi calling (and Skype if I really need to call locally for some reason without WiFi)

Cheers


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 25, 2018)

Bunk said:


> When does school resume in the UK.  Does school resume by the end of August/beginning of September?



It varies but pretty much most of the schools start the new term in the first week of September.


----------



## Bunk (Apr 25, 2018)

Pompey Family said:


> It varies but pretty much most of the schools start the new term in the first week of September.


So would the first week of September more likely have better weather than October and likely have less crowds than the summer?


----------



## glenmore (Apr 29, 2018)

We were in Edinburgh last September (around 11-17) and then in London for the following week.  Had unbelievably beautiful weather-sunny and low 60s most days. Didn’t expect that!

Stayed at The Fraser Suites in Edinburgh and Rubens at the Palace in London -not Marriott but excellent choices.  

Used black cabs and water taxis and HOHO buses for transportation. Took 2 tours in each city

Both friendly places -can’t wait to go back!!


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 30, 2018)

Bunk said:


> So would the first week of September more likely have better weather than October and likely have less crowds than the summer?



Yes.


----------



## Tamino (May 1, 2018)

Bunk said:


> So would the first week of September more likely have better weather than October and likely have less crowds than the summer?



If you are including Paris in this trip, as you originally stated that you wanted possibly to include France into your itinerary, you should know that or hotels and restaurants, September is the busiest month of the year.  Alternatively, August is relatively a slow month in Paris with many hotels offering incentives to attract clientel.

Hotel reservations for Paris in September should be made as early as possible.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jul 21, 2018)

L have had really good results with airbnb in the UK. We look for private apartments or homes. In London you will probably find apartments and condos but there are are lot of private accommodations in towns a villages in Scotland which is how we like to go.  We were in Edinburgh for the tattoo and had an apartment overlooking the castle entrance.


----------

